# Eine Instanz pro Managed Bean?



## Guest (5. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich erst seit kurzer Zeit mit JSF und verstehe eine Sache mit den Managed Beans noch nicht so ganz:

Wenn ich z.b. auf ein Bean in meiner JSP-Seite zugreife, bin ich dann immer darauf beschränkt, das ich die selbe Instanz habe? Oder kann ich z.b. auch ein Array von Objekten (z.b. in einem DataTable) zurückgeben? Allerdings soll es sich dabei nicht um EnityObjekte handeln (also keine, deren Daten aus einer DB kommen)! Sondern um ganz normale Objekte, die z.b. dynamisch zur Laufzeit erzeugt werden (anhand eines Algorithmus)., und dann in einer Tabelle dargestellt werden. 

Zusätzliche  Frage: Muss ich dann für jedes dieser Objekte ein Managed-Bean in der Config-Datei anlegen? 

Danke,

Gruß
Christian


----------



## number8 (7. Mrz 2008)

Gibt es in der h:datatable nicht das var-Attribut, mit dem Du auf die einzelnen Objekte zugreifen kannst?


----------



## maki (7. Mrz 2008)

Die Managed Bean ist der Controller für (eine) View(s), brauchst keine Managed Bean pro Objekt das du zur View schicken möchtest.


----------

